# 55 Gallon Aquarium for Sale or Trade!!



## bmartin1192

I am selling my 55 gallon fish tank. I just upgraded to a 75 gallon tank so I have no need for this one anymore. I am willing to sell it for $175 or trade it for an Iphone 4 or 4s. Basically just let me know what you have to trade and we can discuss! I am in Acworth, Ga. so the tank will have to be picked up, I cannot deliver nor ship it. The tank will come with the lights, all you need is a filter, some fish and water to get it set back up! I have attached my post on craigslist which shows the 55 gallon when it was still up and running, It was up until Sunday of this past week, so there are no leaks! 


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/3775608505.html


----------



## Blackfinshark

kindof high for a used tank. you can get a new 55 at walmart that comes with led lights, filters, heater, etc. for the same price.


----------



## emc7

Hey bfs, look @ the dates. This one is from April.


----------



## Blackfinshark

yeah haha.


----------

